# Top 10 pricey things NOT worth every penny



## upupa epops

You know like that popular thread here just the other way around.

Mine would start with:

1. Cars over $25k
2. Theme park vacations
3. Any TV bigger than 40”

and then I struggle with ideas as I don’t really spend much money on expensive stuff. But I do like to read people’s lists 😀


----------



## Mediocre

Watches over $1k

Shoes over $200

Burgers over $20

Steak over $30

Most wine over $25

Amazon Prime lol


----------



## watchontherocks

Mediocre said:


> Watches over $1k
> 
> Shoes over $200
> 
> Burgers over $20
> 
> Steak over $30
> 
> Most wine over $25
> 
> Amazon Prime lol


based on all the packages on our front porch I'd have to disagree with Amazon Prime haha. Unless you meant the video streaming service and then yeah... checks out


----------



## chillwill120

upupa epops said:


> You know like that popular thread here just the other way around.
> 
> Mine would start with:
> 
> 1. Cars over $25k
> 2. Theme park vacations
> 3. Any TV bigger than 40"
> 
> and then I struggle with ideas as I don't really spend much money on expensive stuff. But I do like to read people's lists ?


Totally disagree about the tvs. I have a 60 inch in my living room. It wasn't expensive at all and was worth every cent.


----------



## TaxMan

You have no idea what a decent shoe is until you get up over $400.


----------



## ekeyte

TaxMan said:


> You have no idea what a decent shoe is until you get up over $400.


I agree with that. I invested in a few expensive pairs last year and they're way better. Once you hit a certain dollar with shoes, doubling your budget gets you way more than double the shoe.


----------



## VIzione

Antique and Classic Cars. You can put tens of thousands into an Antique or Classic and never have the cash value even close to what you have in it. As an example, I have a cousin who has about $150,000 in a '55 Bel Air. It's probably worth under 40,000. But to make money is not why you build them.


----------



## VIzione

Mediocre said:


> Steak over $30


I used to think the same thing until I ate a $300 steak. Was it worth it? To me it was because a relative paid for it. I personally would have never paid $300 for a Steak. I don't even like Steak. $40 Filet Mignon at J. Alexanders is about as high as I go. In fact, now that you mention it, I think Ill go tomorrow.


----------



## ZisguyZaphod

chillwill120 said:


> I have a 60 inch in my living room.


I have a 60 in. as my computer monitor. 😁


----------



## Impeccable Watches

upupa epops said:


> You know like that popular thread here just the other way around.
> 
> Mine would start with:
> 
> 1. Cars over $25k
> 2. Theme park vacations
> 3. Any TV bigger than 40"
> 
> and then I struggle with ideas as I don't really spend much money on expensive stuff. But I do like to read people's lists ?


Electronics
Hypebeast streetwear clothes like Supreme (pay a premium to be a walking billboard?)
Phones
Some cars
Timeshares lol
Sneakers (sorry sneaker heads)
Liquor/Wine (like $5k bottles of wine)


----------



## johnmrson

Coffee that's come out of the ass of a Civet.


----------



## plohmann

VIzione said:


> I used to think the same thing until I ate a $300 steak. Was it worth it? To me it was because a relative paid for it. I personally would have never paid $300 for a Steak. I don't even like Steak. $40 Filet Mignon at J. Alexanders is about as high as I go. In fact, now that you mention it, I think Ill go tomorrow.


You just narrowed your geographic area down to the south. I used to eat at the J. Alexander's in Chattanooga.


----------



## Nikrnic

VIzione said:


> Antique and Classic Cars. You can put tens of thousands into an Antique or Classic and never have the cash value even close to what you have in it. As an example, I have a cousin who has about $150,000 in a '55 Bel Air. It's probably worth under 40,000. But to make money is not why you build them.


Thats why you buy them done. I've restored many years ago, not anymore.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG

Choose your vintage car like you would a watch and it is not crazy money. My restomod 1981 Celica GT is like an SKX, easy to work on and mod and parts are inexpensive and plentiful, plus I like rice burners


----------



## PGporter

Brand new inkject printer cartridges


----------



## thewatchidiot

A casket that costs more than $5000.
A 4x4 truck in Florida.
Designer dogs.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisnortonsiroc

Mediocre said:


> Watches over $1k
> 
> Shoes over $200
> 
> Burgers over $20
> 
> Steak over $30
> 
> Most wine over $25
> 
> Amazon Prime lol


Ditto this list, except for Prime. Computers and phones over $500 I would add.


----------



## chrisnortonsiroc

johnmrson said:


> Coffee that's come out of the ass of a Civet.


LOL......almost tried some.....but came to sense.....


----------



## Metallman

johnmrson said:


> Coffee that's come out of the ass of a Civet.


Tried it when we were in Bali a couple of years ago, nothing spectacular, prefer real Kona from Hawaii.


----------



## GrouchoM

Metallman said:


> Tried it when we were in Bali a couple of years ago, nothing spectacular, prefer real Kona from Hawaii.


Are you 100% certain that the locals didn't serve you squirrel poop?


----------



## Metallman

GrouchoM said:


> Are you 100% certain that the locals didn't serve you squirrel poop?


Given that they had actual Civit cats on the premises and it was legitimate coffee plantation, I doubt squirrels had a role.....


----------



## GrouchoM

But, 100% certain? Was the risk:reward ratio worth it?


----------



## TedG954

Jewelry
Watches
Motel Rooms
Champagne
Harley Davidson
Hookers
Boutique dogs
Camera Equipment
AR-15s
Photoshop


----------



## Foxgal

Defo agree on designer dogs. Most are mixed breeds you could find similar at a shelter, and they’re less likely to have the genetic mutations and behaviour problems of a bred dog. I know some will bristle at this statement but I speak from experience.

For guys looking at buying handbags for their loved ones, some brands are WAY overpriced. I know Hermes is considered the holy grail but I honestly think that only matters if you’re trying to invest or be showy. Delvaux, Valextra, and others have equal quality at 1/3 price and much more under-the-radar for those in the know.


----------



## mediasapiens

Mediocre said:


> Watches over $1k
> 
> *Shoes over $200*
> 
> Burgers over $20
> 
> Steak over $30
> 
> Most wine over $25
> 
> Amazon Prime lol


Agree with all except shoes. Major major mistake in judgement (unless of course you are wearing only sneakers, then hell yea.)



TedG954 said:


> Jewelry
> Watches
> Motel Rooms
> Champagne
> Harley Davidson
> Hookers
> Boutique dogs
> Camera Equipment
> AR-15s
> Photoshop


First 6 options sound to me as pretty cohesive lifestyle choice. Sorry to hear it was not worth it.


----------



## VIzione

Nikrnic said:


> Thats why you buy them done. I've restored many years ago, not anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Looking for one right now.


----------



## VIzione

Disney World. The most "not worth it" thing I have ever done. About 20 times.


----------



## VincentG

VIzione said:


> Disney World. The most "not worth it" thing I have ever done. About 20 times.


Only 20? Well no wonder you don't like it, lol. Cherry picking at the mouse is soo rewarding, EPCOT being a great spot to do it, but really all of the parks have nuggets to enjoy.


----------



## brettinlux

upupa epops said:


> You know like that popular thread here just the other way around.
> 
> Mine would start with:
> 
> 1. Cars over $25k
> 2. Theme park vacations
> 3. Any TV bigger than 40"
> 
> and then I struggle with ideas as I don't really spend much money on expensive stuff. But I do like to read people's lists


Just bought a nice new 70" TV to replace my old 40" and absolutely love watching movies on it


----------



## upupa epops

brettinlux said:


> Just bought a nice new 70" TV to replace my old 40" and absolutely love watching movies on it


It's too far from you, that's why you need a bigger screen. Tbh, I don't even watch TV or stream much as it is.

Oh wait, that's a couple more things for the list:

5. Cable TV
6. More than 2 subscription streaming services


----------



## ekeyte

PGporter said:


> Brand new inkject printer cartridges


It's often cheaper to just buy a new printer that comes with an ink bundle. So frustrating!


----------



## ekeyte

mediasapiens said:


> First 6 options sound to me as pretty cohesive lifestyle choice. Sorry to hear it was not worth it.


That's the first time I've heard someone say that springing for the premium hookers isn't worth it. Seems like one of those things that you would want to spend more on. ?

plz dont ban me


----------



## TedG954

mediasapiens said:


> Jewelry
> Watches
> Motel Rooms
> Champagne
> Harley Davidson
> Hookers
> 
> First 6 options sound to me as pretty cohesive lifestyle choice. Sorry to hear it was not worth it.


Never said I didn't buy them or own them. That doesn't change the fact that their sales campaigns are over priced and aimed at lemmings.


----------



## dfwcowboy

My first wife


----------



## dfwcowboy

ekeyte said:


> That's the first time I've heard someone say that springing for the premium hookers isn't worth it. Seems like one of those things that you would want to spend more on. 🤣
> 
> plz dont ban me


Who doesn't love a happy ending?


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Ha. I started that other thread. 

1. Luxury winter coats (e.g. Stone Island, Moncler)
2. Diamond Engagement Rings
3. Gold audio cables 
4. Christmas 
5. A stripper’s smile


----------



## gangrel

"Collector-grade" anything, IMO. This also covers the "there's a few thousand...but only 3 known in this configuration" that you see at big auctions. Even, in many cases, double-signed watches, as long as the retailer is/was a big name like Tiffany.

Pushing for the best of the best, for that last performance increment. I can readily justify a $1000 to maybe $1500 computer...but not a $1000 CPU, or a $700 graphics card (I don't do high-end gaming or bitcoin mining). Or in bicycles, the difference between a very good enthusiast bike and a pro bike, in terms of specs, isn't as much as you might think...but the price increment is _massive_. Supercars and hypercars. $50K for a high performance car is one thing if you like to drive, but I'm talking $300K + (+++ in some cases) for performance you'll almost never get to use.

ART. Altho this might be covered under "collector-grade anything." If you follow the watch news, you've probably heard of the crazy auction prices; Paul Newman's Big Red went for $5.4M. But if you think that's crazy, spend some time looking up art auction prices. $5M might not make the top 50 of 2019. (I'm not sure what the state of art auctions was this year.)

Unless there's a real, true need for it, overnight shipping.


----------



## BreitLight

gangrel said:


> Unless there's a real, true need for it, overnight shipping.


"But I want the golden goose nowww, daddy!"


----------



## CSG

brettinlux said:


> Just bought a nice new 70" TV to replace my old 40" and absolutely love watching movies on it


Those socks...


----------



## TheWalrus

TaxMan said:


> You have no idea what a decent shoe is until you get up over $400.


This seems kind of like an odd comment. I'm guaranteeing you I could have never done my 55 km trail run - with 10 000+ ft of elevation gain in any pair of $400 shoes. But my $100 trail gloves were absolutely perfect for the task.

If transporting a person through that distance, and that elevation, in rain, mud, dirt and grime isn't the mark of a decent shoe, I don't know what is.


----------



## TheWalrus

Anyway, here's my list - cultivated entirely from 38 odd years of spending mistakes:

1. *Expensive musical instruments* - particularly guitars. Most people don't have the talent or discipline to really make a vintage Strat or a Steinway sound as good as the premium demands.

2. *High end computers* - exempting gamers, here, of course. And high end graphic artists. I know I could have spent way less on my lap top and seen no noticeable depreciation in performance. I play a game or two - and use Lightroom. I do not need what I have.

3.* Luxury Jeans* - look, I've tried. No pair of high end, designer, luxury jeans have lasted _nearly _as long as my $50 Levis. Maybe I don't care for them properly, or I wear them where / when I shouldn't. But they are jeans.... shouldn't I be able to treat them quasi-roughly?

4. *Expensive dress shoes* - sure, I'll take some flak for this - but I've never been impressed. My $150 Forsheims look and feel perfectly fine. And I've spent money on fancy footwear. I don't get it. Maybe I need to wear dress shoes more, or something. But the thought of spending hundreds of dollars on them boggles my mind.

5. *Cologne* - just because no one wears it now. It's important to smell clean - but a vigorous shower with soap and shampoo will do that. Adding additional scent is as likely to offend the people you come in contact with as be ignored by them.

6. *High end Bikes - *like expensive musical instruments, very, VERY few people are in the demographic where saving a few pounds on a racing bike is going to benefit them in a noticeable way. Much less enough to justify the double or triple price inflation you see over other, exceptionally high quality, bikes that weigh only a few pounds more and shift only a few tenths of a second slower. For the average person riding a 100 km charity ride, a mid-level road bike is the very best you need. And that's even a _bit_ of a stretch, sometimes.

7. *Expensive 'writing instruments'* - I did the Mont Blanc thing. I branched out to Pelican when I thought I knew something about the area. And you know what? 99.5% of my written communication is still done by computer. And for the 0.5% that's left over, a really nice fine-liner or ball point will more than suffice. I've found my own Parker Jotter is absolutely perfect. Long lasting, easy writing, and incredibly reliable.

Look, SO many of things seem like wastes of money to me, now, ONLY because I never got 'into' the culture. There are, I'm sure, forums devoted to pens and jeans and Steinway pianos that have devoted followings and teeming communities of hobbyists and devotees. This is all incredibly personal - and for some people, spending $500 on a pair of jeans is absolutely worth it - not necessarily because they may last as long as Levis, but for other, less tangible reasons. More power to them. They'd look at my diving hobby, or my love of vintage 'age of exploration' etchings, or my odd assortment of paddle and surfboards, and think I was nuts too. So it's all an exercise in live and let live - my list is just a reference to what I won't really spend much more money on. But, hell, if someone wants to drop $20 000 on a custom Pinarello - I won't judge them for that (unless it's an e-bike). In fact, I'll applaud them for actually being passionate about something - anything - because that seems to be a rarer and rarer attitude these days.


----------



## TaxMan

TheWalrus said:


> This seems kind of like an odd comment. I'm guaranteeing you I could have never done my 55 km trail run - with 10 000+ ft of elevation gain in any pair of $400 shoes. But my $100 trail gloves were absolutely perfect for the task.
> 
> If transporting a person through that distance, and that elevation, in rain, mud, dirt and grime isn't the mark of a decent shoe, I don't know what is.


It only seems like an odd comment if don't have to wear professional clothes for a living. When you have to go 18-20 hours in a dress shoe and it's a $40 Kohl's special, your feet pay the price. Move up to Allen Edmonds or Alden or Church's, and there is a VERY noticeable difference. Unfortunately, I can't wear trail gloves with a sport coat.


----------



## upupa epops

TaxMan said:


> It only seems like an odd comment if don't have to wear professional clothes for a living. When you have to go 18-20 hours in a dress shoe and it's a $40 Kohl's special, your feet pay the price. Move up to Allen Edmonds or Alden or Church's, and there is a VERY noticeable difference. Unfortunately, I can't wear trail gloves with a sport coat.


Just checked Church's boots and though the styles look really good, say Coxbridge, spending $950 on a pair seems unreasonable to me. I'd really need to have excess money to justify those.


----------



## TaxMan

upupa epops said:


> Just checked Church's boots and though the styles look really good, say Coxbridge, spending $950 on a pair seems unreasonable to me. I'd really need to have excess money to justify those.


Many would say the same about $10k watches.


----------



## watchRus

TaxMan said:


> Many would say the same about $10k watches.


How long does a shoe last?


----------



## kritameth

watchRus said:


> How long does a shoe last?


High quality shoes with appropriate construction/welt and proper care/maintenance, probably a lifetime, but yes, still shorter than most watches.


----------



## Mediocre

kritameth said:


> High quality shoes with appropriate construction/welt and proper care/maintenance, probably a lifetime, but yes, still shorter than most watches.


A comment to a forgotten art, the cobbler. I have owned shoes that could be re-soled, but I opted not to. They did not feel "broken in", they felt worn out. Now my boots, I will have them repaired as necessary. Breaking in cowboy boots is miserable lol


----------



## GrouchoM

kritameth said:


> High quality shoes with appropriate construction/welt and proper care/maintenance, probably a lifetime, but yes, still shorter than most watches.


What is the cost of refurbishing (resolving, etc.) $400+ shoes? How often do you feel you have to?


----------



## TaxMan

watchRus said:


> How long does a shoe last?


These kind of shoes are constructed in such a way that they can be re-soled. Cheap ones can't. I have a guy that does it for $60 USD. If I had one pair, worn M-F, I would probably need to do it every 9 months, but I rotate several so mine last years. As long as you care for the upper, people tell of shoes that have lasted more than 30 years.

Covid has certainly extended their life.


----------



## SolarPower

1. Bankrupt company stock bought during bubble time
2. Money in high inflation times
3. should I continue?


----------



## one onety-one

Shoes and mattresses are not the items you want to cheap out on. Spend the extra coin there. If you sit at a desk a lot then a good office chair is a third item on which to spend the most you can afford. Save money on the other stuff.


----------



## Secondhand.man

This is by no means a criticism of anyone's lifestyle, only my list of things "not worth every penny." To me the following are at least in-part a waste of money. 

That said, I enjoy wasting money.

1) The latest electrics/ tech.
2) Brand new cars. 
3) Copies of movies
4) Fashion (trendy dress). Spend your money on your cloths, just make it something that will last and not be obnoxious or dated in a year, or a few.
5) Exotic animals. Be it reptiles, birds, fish, insects, ect...
I'd throw high dollar pure breeds in there too (unless they are used for a specific task) 
6) Any pair after your fifth pair of shoes. 
7) Golf.
8) Cologne.
9) Watches, (in 2020, you maybe need 1. I am fully aware of where am posting this; reread the sentence after my first paragraph. I have fourteen.
10) Lawns or landscaping requiring more than occasional pruning.


----------



## TheWalrus

TaxMan said:


> Many would say the same about $10k watches.


And they'd be right!


----------



## TheWalrus

TaxMan said:


> It only seems like an odd comment if don't have to wear professional clothes for a living. When you have to go 18-20 hours in a dress shoe and it's a $40 Kohl's special, your feet pay the price. Move up to Allen Edmonds or Alden or Church's, and there is a VERY noticeable difference. Unfortunately, I can't wear trail gloves with a sport coat.


Well, I have done the professional clothing for a living thing - for quite a while, and I tried both reasonably price shoes and expensive shoes - including Allen Edmonds. I didn't notice a significant difference. Certainly not enough of one to suggest that the cheaper shoe wasn't completely decent. And, indeed, the Allen Edmonds failed first. I mean don't get me wrong - _I get _why people like expensive shoes. But I'm always suspect of people who say there's some objective, tangible, difference that justifies the significant difference in price.


----------



## TheWalrus

TheWalrus said:


> Well, I have done the professional clothing for a living thing - for quite a while, and I tried both reasonably price shoes and expensive shoes - including Allen Edmonds. I didn't notice a significant difference. Certainly not enough of one to suggest that the cheaper shoe wasn't completely decent. And, indeed, the Allen Edmonds failed first. I mean don't get me wrong - _I get _why people like expensive shoes. But I'm always suspect of people who say there's some objective, tangible, difference that justifies the significant difference in price.


And just to follow up on this - I'm fully open to the fact that maybe I just never spent enough on high-end shoes. I understand Allen Edmonds are sort of the very entry into that world - and the serious guys usually shell out way more for, and expect way more from, their shoes.


----------



## CSG

watchRus said:


> How long does a shoe last?


Some of my shoes have lasted 40 years with proper care. These days (and for some years), I no longer wear suits so my daily shoes are either Sperry Top-Siders (still under $100) or Merrell Moabs. But my good dress shoes have survived because they were higher end. If I had to wear suits today and work in the financial field I worked in for most of my career, I suspect I wouldn't find wearable shoes for less than at least a few hundred a pair with $500-1000 being the likely range. But spending hundreds of dollars for a pair of sneakers? That's street rat culture.


----------



## CSG

TheWalrus said:


> Well, I have done the professional clothing for a living thing - for quite a while, and I tried both reasonably price shoes and expensive shoes - including Allen Edmonds. I didn't notice a significant difference. Certainly not enough of one to suggest that the cheaper shoe wasn't completely decent. And, indeed, the Allen Edmonds failed first. I mean don't get me wrong - _I get _why people like expensive shoes. But I'm always suspect of people who say there's some objective, tangible, difference that justifies the significant difference in price.


Allen Edmonds are not high quality shoes by any stretch of the imagination. That's a brand that lost its way 20 years ago or more. Even Aldens are pretty iffy now.


----------



## ugawino

$25 wine is very dependent upon varietal, imo.

You can get world class Sauvignon Blanc, Pinot Gris and Malbec for $25.

But you won't find anything close to that level of quality in a $25 Bordeaux, Napa Cabernet, Champagne, etc.


----------



## TheWalrus

CSG said:


> Allen Edmonds are not high quality shoes by any stretch of the imagination. That's a brand that lost its way 20 years ago or more. Even Aldens are pretty iffy now.


Well, you see, and at this point I just lose interest. Allen Edmonds were already prohibitively expensive. Spending more for a shoe I'm going to wear a dozen times a year - at best - is tough to swallow. Spending that much irked me - and I was wearing them somewhat regularly at the time.


----------



## CSG

They were better quality shoes some years back than they are today. I believe they sold the company a few years ago and it wasn't for the better. But spending any more than $200-300 pair of shoes that you would wear a dozen times a year or less makes little sense. Spend 4-5 days a week in them and you'd have a different take on it, especially depending on where you worked and who the people were you worked with.


----------



## Time4Good

CSG said:


> They were better quality shoes some years back than they are today. I believe they sold the company a few years ago and it wasn't for the better. But spending any more than $200-300 pair of shoes that you would wear a dozen times a year or less makes little sense. Spend 4-5 days a week in them and you'd have a different take on it, especially depending on where you worked and who the people were you worked with.


AE is such a strange company, and has been poorly run for some time. I believe they've been sold again, so we'll see what this leadership team is capable of. But I mean come on, the previous CEO wasn't into shoes and didn't even wear Allen Edmonds so it's no wonder he made moves that went against what made AE special.

If I were recommending a high quality shoe to someone who just needed to buy a pair and not think about it, the odds of a problem are unacceptably high for me to recommend AE. Now for a "shoe guy" or anyone else willing to spend the time to get what they want, AE is still quite capable of making excellent quality shoes. They have some lasts that fit my feet perfectly and I'm patient enough to send the shoes back until it's . I typically have no issues with anything made to order, it's when ordering from stock that I've had hit-and-miss results. Heck, here's an example of what I mean: two years ago I sent 3 pair of shell cordovan Daltons back because they weren't right. They ended up just making me a pair, and the Quality Manager in Port Washington personally inspected them before shipping them. On one hand, maybe I was being a PITA, but on the other hand I don't feel bad at all because for $725 I shouldn't need to deal with that headache. And that, in a nut shell, could be what it takes to get the stuff out of AE. But let me tell you something, that 4th pair of boots is to die for!! Absolutely gorgeous.

Tips:
1) Don't buy and Allen Edmonds that aren't made in Port Washington, WI.
2) Always order from a retail store, and if you can have the shoes ship to the store so they can inspect them for you. Saves a lot of time and cuts out some headaches.


----------



## CSG

Around 3-4 years ago I went through a similar experience but called it quits after the 3rd failed attempt. The only shoes of theirs I own now are a pair of their penny loafers (Cavanaughs, I believe). They are currently $300 and I paid $200 on one of their frequent sales. I would say they are _just about_ worth $200 but certainly no more. I bought these in 2014 or so via the Allen Edmonds shop in SLC.


----------



## cruzmisl

upupa epops said:


> You know like that popular thread here just the other way around.
> 
> Mine would start with:
> 
> 1. Cars over $25k
> 2. Theme park vacations
> 3. Any TV bigger than 40"
> 
> and then I struggle with ideas as I don't really spend much money on expensive stuff. But I do like to read people's lists


Holy hell, $25k for a car? That I couldn't do. I enjoy mine way too much. Is it a good investment? No way but I'm not driving a used Corolla.

Theme park vacations I'd agree. I LOATHE lines with yappy poorly behaved kids in the hot sun

40" TV?? I have a 75" and want bigger.

My list of things not worth the loot,
1. Boutique A/V cables
2. Wine in restaurants
3. Allocated bourbon selling for more than retail

Like others here I waste money too. My latest purchase in December was a pair of Devialet Phantom Silvers with stands. They sound great and impressive for their size and footprint but worth $6500.....I dunno.....they look great tho

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## MrLogan13

upupa epops said:


> You know like that popular thread here just the other way around.
> 
> Mine would start with:
> 
> 1. Cars over $25k
> 2. Theme park vacations
> 3. Any TV bigger than 40"
> 
> and then I struggle with ideas as I don't really spend much money on expensive stuff. But I do like to read people's lists ?


TVs bigger than 40" are definitely worth it if you value immersive entertainment, especially if you are a movie lover. Large, immersive screen with accurate color reproduction, excellent contrast, and inky blacks make movie watching at home so much more enjoyable. Combined with a great sound system, it's a movie-lovers dream. I'm also a theme park enthusiast as well as a car enthusiast, those things are absolutely worth it to me.


----------



## sashko

upupa epops said:


> You know like that popular thread here just the other way around.
> 
> Mine would start with:
> 
> 1. Cars over $25k
> 2. Theme park vacations
> 3. Any TV bigger than 40"
> 
> and then I struggle with ideas as I don't really spend much money on expensive stuff. But I do like to read people's lists ?


Dude, any TV under 55" is a bit small


----------



## upupa epops

Dude, I could easily live without a TV tbh.


----------



## Jetrider

Living in New York
Breitling  (sorry could not resist)
Latest iPhone
Starbucks
Premium gas
Kimber 1911’s
High-end audio cables
Low Profile performance tires on non-high performance vehicles


----------



## Vuldric

Starbucks is a great one, especially given all the subscription coffee options available these days.


----------



## upupa epops

Subscription coffee, who would have thought that would even exist.


----------



## der Uhrsammler

Healthcare in the U.S.


----------



## PCCM

TheWalrus said:


> 6. *High end Bikes - *like expensive musical instruments, very, VERY few people are in the demographic where saving a few pounds on a racing bike is going to benefit them in a noticeable way.


I used to ride sport, I'd have to disagree. I had a Honda 600, I came across an ohlins shock in a trade, it fully transformed the bike. Then a friend bought a MV Augusta M4. We would often swap bikes on our rides, I'll tell you I always felt like I was riding on top of my bike when I rode mine. The MV however felt like it was an extension of my body like I was some sci fi anime cyborg transforming into the bike. I've never felt so connected to the ground in any machine. I think at the time my bike was in the 7k range, his was north of 22k. Considering some of that price differential was due to motor size (600 vs 998), I'd say his bike was easily twice as life changing to ride. It's not about speed, it was the feel, the noise, the connection to the asphalt. The look and power was just an added bonus.

what people don't always see is the quality of suspension, feel of the brakes, feel of the drivetrain between sport editions and high end Motorsports models. On a car those things are still there but usually less apparent than a motorcycle which doesn't have you surrounded in German soundproofing and rich Corinthian leather. But even say a mustang, there's a lot different from a v6 to a v8 GT than the motor size.

did I ever buy a 20k bike? Nope! But was it 2x more fun to ride? Absolutely, if not way more than that.


----------



## TheWalrus

PCCM said:


> I used to ride sport, I'd have to disagree. I had a Honda 600, I came across an ohlins shock in a trade, it fully transformed the bike. Then a friend bought a MV Augusta M4. We would often swap bikes on our rides, I'll tell you I always felt like I was riding on top of my bike when I rode mine. The MV however felt like it was an extension of my body like I was some sci fi anime cyborg transforming into the bike. I've never felt so connected to the ground in any machine. I think at the time my bike was in the 7k range, his was north of 22k. Considering some of that price differential was due to motor size (600 vs 998), I'd say his bike was easily twice as life changing to ride. It's not about speed, it was the feel, the noise, the connection to the asphalt. The look and power was just an added bonus.
> 
> what people don't always see is the quality of suspension, feel of the brakes, feel of the drivetrain between sport editions and high end Motorsports models. On a car those things are still there but usually less apparent than a motorcycle which doesn't have you surrounded in German soundproofing and rich Corinthian leather. But even say a mustang, there's a lot different from a v6 to a v8 GT than the motor size.
> 
> did I ever buy a 20k bike? Nope! But was it 2x more fun to ride? Absolutely, if not way more than that.


Oh....haha...I don't know about motorbikes. I was thinking about road bikes, primarily. Arguable cyclocross and mountain bikes, too.


----------



## PCCM

TheWalrus said:


> Oh....haha...I don't know about motorbikes. I was thinking about road bikes, primarily. Arguable cyclocross and mountain bikes, too.


Ah, I raced road bike for about 4 years, I actually think the comparisons are similar to motorcycles - much of the weight is on rotating items, so a gram for $100 seems a lot but not if it's the wheels the crank the shoes that multiplies quite a bit...basically anything outside of the frame itself. And I raced on a budget aluminum for 2 years, until specialized sponsored us and basically gave away their top tier which was an allez Comp at the time (now that's considered a commuter). I started actually being in top 10 just from the bike swap (we are talking the next race) and man the components were night and day, smooth easy shifts even in sprints and hills, an extra few gears to always be in the sweet spot. Then to durace components on a carbon fiber frame, which was so forgiving, whereas the aluminum was like riding a jackhammer...I easily gained quite a few miles in my endurance before hitting the wall...again it was another life changing moment. Maybe I'm not the typical example but I do think the cost was worth every penny. And I do agree with you the first dollars should go to rider weight loss.

If I could have afforded the bike I ended up with ultimately, I would have bought that from the start. And it lasted me 10+ years with plenty of life in it once I stopped racing for sport. It's demise was a pickup truck running a red light  great way to turn a few grand into a million... tiny.little.pieces, that is.


----------



## TheWalrus

PCCM said:


> Ah, I raced road bike for about 4 years, I actually think the comparisons are similar to motorcycles - much of the weight is on rotating items, so a gram for $100 seems a lot but not if it's the wheels the crank the shoes that multiplies quite a bit...basically anything outside of the frame itself. And I raced on a budget aluminum for 2 years, until specialized sponsored us and basically gave away their top tier which was an allez Comp at the time (now that's considered a commuter). I started actually being in top 10 just from the bike swap (we are talking the next race) and man the components were night and day, smooth easy shifts even in sprints and hills, an extra few gears to always be in the sweet spot. Then to durace components on a carbon fiber frame, which was so forgiving, whereas the aluminum was like riding a jackhammer...I easily gained quite a few miles in my endurance before hitting the wall...again it was another life changing moment. Maybe I'm not the typical example but I do think the cost was worth every penny. And I do agree with you the first dollars should go to rider weight loss.
> 
> If I could have afforded the bike I ended up with ultimately, I would have bought that from the start. And it lasted me 10+ years with plenty of life in it once I stopped racing for sport. It's demise was a pickup truck running a red light  great way to turn a few grand into a million... tiny.little.pieces, that is.


You might be an example of someone who does benefit from spending a bit more - but as a general rule, I still think there are such diminishing returns for the average rider at a certain point that it isn't worth the upgrade.

That said, I think there is a noticeable difference for most people in going from, say, aluminum to carbon fiber. Or from cheap components to mid-level components like 105s. It's more the _next _level up. Splurging on the top-of the line Dura-Ace components, or the electric shifters fitted out to high-end S-Works level bikes. Cool tech. Fantastic bikes. But not really things that add a ton of speed, endurance or reliability for the average rider.

As an aside one thing that I always got a kick out of was seeing various hipsters and dirt bags in charity rides, usually riding a used steelie while wearing some sort of absurd costume, keeping up with spandex clad Doctors and Lawyers on $10 k bikes. That's what you get when you ride your bike as a primary form of transportation versus throwing it in the back of your BMW on the way out to the ride.


----------



## Pierce Koontz

Amazon Prime

Truth . . .


----------



## Luis_Leite

TaxMan said:


> These kind of shoes are constructed in such a way that they can be re-soled. Cheap ones can't. I have a guy that does it for $60 USD. If I had one pair, worn M-F, I would probably need to do it every 9 months, but I rotate several so mine last years. As long as you care for the upper, people tell of shoes that have lasted more than 30 years.
> 
> Covid has certainly extended their life.


good shoes are totally worth buying in my country  I am still surprised at people buying A


CSG said:


> Allen Edmonds are not high quality shoes by any stretch of the imagination. That's a brand that lost its way 20 years ago or more. Even Aldens are pretty iffy now.


I really challenge all US people to try out shoes bought in Portugal. The price/quality ratio of US brands is ridiculously bad.....If you are willing to spend 400USD in shoes, risk a Portuguese brad, would totally recommend Carlost Santos: 




Obviously if you are in the 1k or 1k plus brackets, I'd recommend Italian / French brands, but below 1k? Portugal 
(not affilitiated to them in anyway)


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

upupa epops said:


> Dude, I could easily live without a TV tbh.


Yeah but if you needed one you could get a 55" for cheap and it would be totally worth it.


----------



## djgallo

Best purchase ever made...a pizza stone for the oven.... everything else pales in comparison...


----------



## GrouchoM

RotorSelfWinding said:


> Yeah but if you needed one you could get a 55" for cheap and it would be totally worth it.


The guy said he can live without one and you say that, if he needed one, a 55" would be worth it? Who NEEDS a TV?


----------



## WatchBill

McIntosh stereo components - there are other brands made in USA and just as good.
Rolex - Breitling is just as good for a fraction of the money.
Most new cars - let someone else take the first year depreciation hit.
Ruth's Chris - $100++ dinner per person - it's just NOT that special.
Most expensive restaurants - generally just NOT that special.
Full service financial advisors.
New boats.
High maintenance/supermodel girlfriends.
Ben and Jerry's.
Going to the movies. Haven't seen a good one in years.


----------



## swink6112

Starbucks coffee and a Hublot.


----------



## BostonWatcher

Quality is never a waste, unless you believe price always equates to quality - it often does not. 

About the only thing I consider wasteful is wine that is crazy priced when I'm going to expel it in a couple of hours.


----------



## olske59

ekeyte said:


> I agree with that. I invested in a few expensive pairs last year and they're way better. Once you hit a certain dollar with shoes, doubling your budget gets you way more than double the shoe.


You got that right. Goodyear welting, neatly trimmed soles, actual widths (not just N or M), better laces, higher quality leather and finishing - the list goes on. amortized over 20-30 years like some of mine and they're actually cheap!


----------



## olske59

Metallman said:


> Tried it when we were in Bali a couple of years ago, nothing spectacular, prefer real Kona from Hawaii.


I certainly couldn't tell a difference from any other better bean, although I'm not a big coffee drinker.


----------



## BostonWatcher

olske59 said:


> You got that right. Goodyear welting, neatly trimmed soles, actual widths (not just N or M), better laces, higher quality leather and finishing - the list goes on. amortized over 20-30 years like some of mine and they're actually cheap!


I caught the shoe bug this year, discovered brands like Cobbler Union, Thursday boots and others that are direct to consumer and the quality is excellent for the outlay. I've purchased 5 pairs in the last month - but it's a lot less expensive than the watches I want!


----------



## Colin59

olske59 said:


> You got that right. Goodyear welting, neatly trimmed soles, actual widths (not just N or M), better laces, higher quality leather and finishing - the list goes on. amortized over 20-30 years like some of mine and they're actually cheap!


My grandfather told me that £100 shoes last twice as long as £50 shoes but £200 shoes last forever. The numbers are out of date now but the principal still works.


----------



## Viper41086

Phones over $500 and theme parks.


----------



## Starman71

It seems you all have more experience with shoes than hookers. I guess that’s a good thing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pierce Koontz

The latest smartphone . . .


----------



## vkalia

TheWalrus said:


> 3.* Luxury Jeans*
> 4. *Expensive dress shoes*
> 5. *Cologne*
> 6. *High end Bikes*
> 7. *Expensive 'writing instruments'*


Well, I suddenly feel attacked here now 

Although after crashing during a race a few weeks ago and looking at the cost of replacing my destroyed Venge frameset, the carbon bars and the Dura Ace Di2 shifters, I am going to be picking up an aluminum bike for road races.

Expensive pens and cologne are definitely indulgences, luxury jeans - depends on how much you go (I like AG/7FAM and find them supremely comfortable, refuse to spend $500+ for DSquared or whatever). But expensive shoes (not just dress shoes)? I find them to be absolutely worth every single penny. YMMV and that's cool.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

vkalia said:


> Well, I suddenly feel attacked here now
> 
> Although after crashing during a race a few weeks ago and looking at the cost of replacing my destroyed Venge frameset, the carbon bars and the Dura Ace Di2 shifters, I am going to be picking up an aluminum bike for road races.
> 
> Expensive pens and cologne are definitely indulgences, luxury jeans - depends on how much you go (I like AG/7FAM and find them supremely comfortable, refuse to spend $500+ for DSquared or whatever). But expensive shoes (not just dress shoes)? I find them to be absolutely worth every single penny. YMMV and that's cool.


Try Naked & Famous. My fav jeans.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimD303

Fashion brand casual clothes (think t-shirts and sneakers)
the latest release phones/computers 
most meals out once you know how to actually cook
virtually all wine at restaurants
top level trim packages on cars


----------



## JimD303

Time4Good said:


> AE is such a strange company, and has been poorly run for some time. I believe they've been sold again, so we'll see what this leadership team is capable of. But I mean come on, the previous CEO wasn't into shoes and didn't even wear Allen Edmonds so it's no wonder he made moves that went against what made AE special.
> 
> If I were recommending a high quality shoe to someone who just needed to buy a pair and not think about it, the odds of a problem are unacceptably high for me to recommend AE. Now for a "shoe guy" or anyone else willing to spend the time to get what they want, AE is still quite capable of making excellent quality shoes. They have some lasts that fit my feet perfectly and I'm patient enough to send the shoes back until it's . I typically have no issues with anything made to order, it's when ordering from stock that I've had hit-and-miss results. Heck, here's an example of what I mean: two years ago I sent 3 pair of shell cordovan Daltons back because they weren't right. They ended up just making me a pair, and the Quality Manager in Port Washington personally inspected them before shipping them. On one hand, maybe I was being a PITA, but on the other hand I don't feel bad at all because for $725 I shouldn't need to deal with that headache. And that, in a nut shell, could be what it takes to get the stuff out of AE. But let me tell you something, that 4th pair of boots is to die for!! Absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> Tips:
> 1) Don't buy and Allen Edmonds that aren't made in Port Washington, WI.
> 2) Always order from a retail store, and if you can have the shoes ship to the store so they can inspect them for you. Saves a lot of time and cuts out some headaches.


I had 4 pairs in a row of Higgins Mill boots that I had to send back to them. Jagged seams at the top of the boot, lumpy seams inside at the heel, short grain on one shoe causing ridiculous wrinkling, jagged/poorly set brass eyelets, etc.

I finally posted pictures of their BS on their Facebook page and someone called to fix it. They started explaining their 212 point inspection or something and didn't much care for me interrupting to ask how many of these 212 point they'd repeatedly failed on me alone. Eventually they send me two replacement pairs at the same time, with only one being wearable.

I'll never buy from them again. I have three good pairs from them, but I'll look elsewhere in the future.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Advice from strangers on the Internet
ditto
ditto
ditto
ditto 
ditto
ditto
ditto 
ditto
Take my word for it


----------



## imaCoolRobot

wschofield3 said:


> I caught the shoe bug this year, discovered brands like Cobbler Union, Thursday boots and others that are direct to consumer and the quality is excellent for the outlay. I've purchased 5 pairs in the last month - but it's a lot less expensive than the watches I want!


I'm more into boots. My Zamberlan Tofane 1025 are amazing. 
Also love Viberg, RedWing, and Lowa.


----------



## BostonWatcher

imaCoolRobot said:


> I'm more into boots. My Zamberlan Tofane 1025 are amazing.
> Also love Viberg, RedWing, and Lowa.


I was not aware of Zamberian Tofane, thanks for the heads up. Just got a pair of Alden plain toe boots yesterday - I like the fact that they are made in my home state and they are very well done.

I'm done shoe shopping now - but do check out Cobbler Union if you like boots (I got the Winchester in black calf). They are on sale now and what you get for the $$ is only one step down from the very best, IMO.


----------



## Kbutler

vkalia said:


> Although after crashing during a race a few weeks ago and looking at the cost of replacing my destroyed Venge frameset, the carbon bars and the Dura Ace Di2 shifters, I am going to be picking up an aluminum bike for road races.


Sorry to hear about the wreck! I "retired" from racing as carbon was really coming in heavy to cycling. I wrecked a set of Easton carbon bars and a fork in my last good crash. It was expensive enough to race road bikes, but now the replacement cost on wheels and frames is just through the roof. I've hit the deck on steel frames plenty of times and we took our free lap, grabbed a spare wheel that might have cost us $200, finished the race and had the crash-damaged wheel re-laced on a new rim a week or two later. It wasn't cheap, but I wasn't out a month's pay from a crash in a Cat IV crit. I love my BMC, but if I were still racing, it would be the last thing I'd put on the starting line. I'd definitely be racing aluminum these days.

Losing the those shifters is just insult on injury. Hopefully you didn't get hurt too badly.


----------



## Hastie73

1. Any Audi.
2. Already said by someone, but the latest smarphone. 100%.
3. Human Resources departments.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

wschofield3 said:


> I was not aware of Zamberian Tofane, thanks for the heads up. Just got a pair of Alden plain toe boots yesterday - I like the fact that they are made in my home state and they are very well done.
> 
> I'm done shoe shopping now - but do check out Cobbler Union if you like boots (I got the Winchester in black calf). They are on sale now and what you get for the $$ is only one step down from the very best, IMO.


I'm from BC. Viberg is our local brand. Also we have Dayton. 
I drool at the Viberg service boots but it's too rich for my blood

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vkalia

Kbutler said:


> Sorry to hear about the wreck! I "retired" from racing as carbon was really coming in heavy to cycling. I wrecked a set of Easton carbon bars and a fork in my last good crash. It was expensive enough to race road bikes, but now the replacement cost on wheels and frames is just through the roof. I've hit the deck on steel frames plenty of times and we took our free lap, grabbed a spare wheel that might have cost us $200, finished the race and had the crash-damaged wheel re-laced on a new rim a week or two later. It wasn't cheap, but I wasn't out a month's pay from a crash in a Cat IV crit. I love my BMC, but if I were still racing, it would be the last thing I'd put on the starting line. I'd definitely be racing aluminum these days.
> 
> Losing the those shifters is just insult on injury. Hopefully you didn't get hurt too badly.


Thanks! I came off surprisingly easily, given that i went down doing 28mph and tumbled off the road into the ditch by the side (I think that actually helped instead of sliding on that cheesegrater of a tarmac). And yeah, after looking at what this is gonna cost me (a Tudor Diet Pepsi worth of replacement costs), I am thinking a Specialized Allez Sprint with 1x is just the ticket for racing - keep the blingy bling bike for group rides, bass ackwards though it may be.

I gotta admit, i dont like the ride of either steel or Ti - i had a Ti bike that i sold and i have a steel bike which i will also likely sell. I do plan to get a Colnago Master X Light later, but that's going to be purely a cafe rider with platform pedals. The Allez Sprint gets rave reviews from pretty much everyone as a race machine - and if i crash/break it, i can live with it.


----------



## dan_888

TaxMan said:


> You have no idea what a decent shoe is until you get up over $400.


I prefer a pair...


----------



## gball

TheWalrus said:


> Anyway, here's my list - cultivated entirely from 38 odd years of spending mistakes:
> 
> 1. *Expensive musical instruments* - particularly guitars. Most people don't have the talent or discipline to really make a vintage Strat or a Steinway sound as good as the premium demands.
> 
> 2. *High end computers* - exempting gamers, here, of course. And high end graphic artists. I know I could have spent way less on my lap top and seen no noticeable depreciation in performance. I play a game or two - and use Lightroom. I do not need what I have.
> 
> 3.* Luxury Jeans* - look, I've tried. No pair of high end, designer, luxury jeans have lasted _nearly _as long as my $50 Levis. Maybe I don't care for them properly, or I wear them where / when I shouldn't. But they are jeans.... shouldn't I be able to treat them quasi-roughly?
> 
> 4. *Expensive dress shoes* - sure, I'll take some flak for this - but I've never been impressed. My $150 Forsheims look and feel perfectly fine. And I've spent money on fancy footwear. I don't get it. Maybe I need to wear dress shoes more, or something. But the thought of spending hundreds of dollars on them boggles my mind.
> 
> 5. *Cologne* - just because no one wears it now. It's important to smell clean - but a vigorous shower with soap and shampoo will do that. Adding additional scent is as likely to offend the people you come in contact with as be ignored by them.
> 
> 6. *High end Bikes - *like expensive musical instruments, very, VERY few people are in the demographic where saving a few pounds on a racing bike is going to benefit them in a noticeable way. Much less enough to justify the double or triple price inflation you see over other, exceptionally high quality, bikes that weigh only a few pounds more and shift only a few tenths of a second slower. For the average person riding a 100 km charity ride, a mid-level road bike is the very best you need. And that's even a _bit_ of a stretch, sometimes.
> 
> 7. *Expensive 'writing instruments'* - I did the Mont Blanc thing. I branched out to Pelican when I thought I knew something about the area. And you know what? 99.5% of my written communication is still done by computer. And for the 0.5% that's left over, a really nice fine-liner or ball point will more than suffice. I've found my own Parker Jotter is absolutely perfect. Long lasting, easy writing, and incredibly reliable.
> 
> Look, SO many of things seem like wastes of money to me, now, ONLY because I never got 'into' the culture. There are, I'm sure, forums devoted to pens and jeans and Steinway pianos that have devoted followings and teeming communities of hobbyists and devotees. This is all incredibly personal - and for some people, spending $500 on a pair of jeans is absolutely worth it - not necessarily because they may last as long as Levis, but for other, less tangible reasons. More power to them. They'd look at my diving hobby, or my love of vintage 'age of exploration' etchings, or my odd assortment of paddle and surfboards, and think I was nuts too. So it's all an exercise in live and let live - my list is just a reference to what I won't really spend much more money on. But, hell, if someone wants to drop $20 000 on a custom Pinarello - I won't judge them for that (unless it's an e-bike). In fact, I'll applaud them for actually being passionate about something - anything - because that seems to be a rarer and rarer attitude these days.


Agree with the comment on instruments. I do own one vintage guitar, not as an investment but because I had wanted that specific model since 1979 so when I found one 5 years ago snatched it up. But all my others are recent production and I generally cap my outlay at $3k or less for each. I'll also add that "boutique" guitar amps are a colossal waste of money.

Disagree strongly with the shoes comment. As others have said in the thread, I didn't know what a decent shoe was until I started getting up around and over $400/pair.

And despite the fact that we are on a watch form I'd have to agree with many and say that they really do represent a quite silly waste of money (yet I keep buying them!)


----------



## Hastie73

dan_888 said:


> I prefer a pair...


He might only have 1 leg. Then he has to spend $800 just to throw one shoe straight in the bin.


----------



## Baka1969

Diamonds


----------



## Baka1969

Jetrider said:


> High-end audio cables


Don't get me started on all the audiophile snake oil! Ever heard of using crystals to improve sound?

I believe the audiophile hobby has more voodoo than just about any other hobby. With the possible exception of golf.


----------



## LAWatchGuy20

High end bourbon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonWatcher

TaxMan said:


> These kind of shoes are constructed in such a way that they can be re-soled. Cheap ones can't. I have a guy that does it for $60 USD. If I had one pair, worn M-F, I would probably need to do it every 9 months, but I rotate several so mine last years. As long as you care for the upper, people tell of shoes that have lasted more than 30 years.
> 
> Covid has certainly extended their life.


Older post, but I have shoes that are 45 years old, purchased as a teenager and I am now 61. They have been resoled a few times, I keep the leather conditioned and they look as good as the day I bought them - probably better.

High quality dress/dress casual shoes are a must for me and there are many direct to consumer brands that you can get super high quality for a lot less than at retail.


----------



## Red Dog

A girlfriend


----------



## cruzmisl

LAWatchGuy20 said:


> High end bourbon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Blashphemy!

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## NatsuDragneel

ekeyte said:


> I agree with that. I invested in a few expensive pairs last year and they're way better. Once you hit a certain dollar with shoes, doubling your budget gets you way more than double the shoe.


Wow, I'll have to look at shoes again from what you both are saying.


----------



## averagewatchdude

upupa epops said:


> You know like that popular thread here just the other way around.
> 
> Mine would start with:
> 
> 1. Cars over $25k
> 2. Theme park vacations
> 3. Any TV bigger than 40"
> 
> and then I struggle with ideas as I don't really spend much money on expensive stuff. But I do like to read people's lists ?


Most home renovations end up having people saying "we've already done so much work, we might as well..." and the they dig themselves into a whole that no one would necessarily need or even enjoy fully on an everyday basis


----------



## kritameth

A penny.


----------



## Yolly111

All my cheap impulse buy electronics, such as these earbuds bought for 5$ because they looked good but are actually so crappy soundwise they are worth 0.


----------



## YoungFatherTime

What shoes do you recommend that’s mid range? 
I right now have Florsheim, however I want to stay under $500 a pair… preferably around $300 so what other options would I have? I wear the 5 days a week 8 hours a day.


----------



## B.Kohr

Taxes…


----------



## watchRus

B.Kohr said:


> Taxes&#8230;


I bet you wouldn't say that if you had to live in an area without them.


----------



## B.Kohr

Oh they’re clearly not worth “every penny”. Grew up close to the Mexican border. I’m aware of the perils of an anarchy, but if taxes weren’t wasted, we wouldn’t have cronies.


----------



## Vuldric

Yolly111 said:


> All my cheap impulse buy electronics, such as these earbuds bought for 5$ because they looked good but are actually so crappy soundwise they are worth 0.


Indeed, there's definitely an inflection point where you're getting your "money's worth", especially for electronics.


----------



## one onety-one

High end speaker cables.

EDIT: Already mentioned, so I second that.


----------



## slcbbrown

der Uhrsammler said:


> Healthcare in the U.S.


Not worth it? Try living without it.


----------



## Rodentman

Prosthetic legs over $40k
Amplifiers over $10k
Handguns over $3K


----------



## TgeekB

Most extended insurance policies. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rodentman

Hastie73 said:


> He might only have 1 leg. Then he has to spend $800 just to throw one shoe straight in the bin.


You mean like this?


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## tman916

TgeekB said:


> Most extended insurance policies.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


The insurance companies always have to make a profit so it's def not worth every penny...just like gambling


----------



## Buddhabelly

Keeping a mistress. Just sayin…


----------



## Harcar

The HOT chick you always wanted


----------



## mrwatches

Harcar said:


> The HOT chick you always wanted


So true and once you start spending money on her, it never stops.


----------



## medmike

mrwatches said:


> So true and once you start spending money on her, it never stops.


Been there, aint doing it EVER again!!  ..i think..


----------



## LastAnonimo

High-end audio cables are worth it; especially if you enjoy angering engineers you've never met.

Kidding aside, my system has made many a strong man cry when he heard it for the first time; YMMV as the kids say.


----------



## JMVNYC

TaxMan said:


> You have no idea what a decent shoe is until you get up over $400.


Not all my shoes are expensive but I have always loved the look but more the feel of my Gucci loafers. My wife yelled at me when she would see a new pair then I bought her A pair for Christmas and she got to feel just how comfy the leather is. Now she gets a pair every year or so


----------



## FuzeDude

Any car with less than 400HP

Any shotgun that doesn't fit you.

Any knife that won't hold an edge.


----------



## mak52580

Cars. I've always seen them as just tools to get from Point A to B. And every car will have issues and die. Why spend more than what you need?


----------



## or_rs

mak52580 said:


> Cars. I've always seen them as just tools to get from Point A to B. And every car will have issues and die. Why spend more than what you need?


Not implying that you are wrong but some people enjoy the driving itself and value being in a comfortable car on the way


----------



## Joved

Big brand luxury cognac over 200€, high end bourbon/scotch over 200€, modern art/ art by an artist still producing, high end cigars, folders and other outdoor knives over 250€, kitchen knives over 400€ and seeing that the previous post comes from Sweden: surströmming.


----------



## elconquistador

upupa epops said:


> You know like that popular thread here just the other way around.
> 
> Mine would start with:
> 
> 1. Cars over $25k
> 2. Theme park vacations
> 3. Any TV bigger than 40”
> 
> and then I struggle with ideas as I don’t really spend much money on expensive stuff. But I do like to read people’s lists


All three of those things are great. 

You are missing out. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa

moon pies... just not the same any more.
lol


----------



## slcbbrown

Expensive vodka.


----------

